# Source for converting graphic to rhinestone pattern?



## BBB (Jul 12, 2007)

Looking for a company that will take an image and convert it into a dot pattern for me to use to create a transfer myself - all I can find are companies who will make transfers from my image.

Just need someone to digitize it into a pattern for me.

Anyone know where I can turn? TIA!


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Here is web site that has A program you can buy that will convert your image 

Rhinestone Setting Equipment


----------



## BBB (Jul 12, 2007)

mrdavid said:


> Here is web site that has A program you can buy that will convert your image
> 
> Rhinestone Setting Equipment


Thanks for your response!

It looks like they're trying to sell a whole system with machines to make transfers, etc. All I really need is one pattern made.

Anyone know of someone who can provide this service?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

BBB i sent you a PM. or you can contact me off line. The system- site David referred you to is a full blown system and will cost anywhere from 3k to 6K depending if you have any compatible software or cutter.


----------



## BBB (Jul 12, 2007)

charles95405 said:


> BBB i sent you a PM. or you can contact me off line. The system- site David referred you to is a full blown system and will cost anywhere from 3k to 6K depending if you have any compatible software or cutter.


Sent you an email - THANKS!


----------

